# Pictures of Wraps



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hi Guys and Gals,

Here is a few picturs of wraps I have been practicing on. I know they are not much but it will get the pictures started.

Small Diamond wrap done in teal and sacarlet










Larger diamond wrap done in goldenrod, teal and steal blue matalic



















Small fish wrap done in cobalt blue and teal



















I look forward to see what everyone else has done.

Happy rod building!


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

I will take a few and post sometime tomorrow. Nice looking wraprs by the way!!!


----------



## flordaboy (Mar 30, 2008)

I wanna learn how to do that one day...


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Give me a shout. I have a dvd that you can borrow that will show you the basics on how to do it.


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Not a bad wrap.. How long have you been wrapping?


----------



## overall123 (Nov 7, 2008)

Sweet looking wrap, Ill take one


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

those look good!


----------



## dolphin850 (Jun 10, 2008)

I have only been doing this for a few weeks now. The pictures I have posted is samples. I will post pictures soon of my first rod. 



Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

WWW.Fishing,

beautiful work!!!! how do you set your ramps? I love the technique and the look......


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

nice work www.fishing



> flashes make wraps look like shit.


that is very true


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

that is a badass wrap

i bet it took a little while!!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

www.fishing

have you ever used a finish besides flex coat?

like thread master or gene bullard?


----------



## maxcyr65 (Apr 5, 2008)

damn thats some skill


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

dolphin850

That is a really nice job for just starting out. I am looking forward to seeing some really good work from you.

Charles 

Pensacola


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

> *www.fishing (3/6/2009)*Here is the guy that taught me almost half of what i know.he is probably close to one of the best.A 1 hr conversation with wayne and the things he knows and has seen will make a mark on you.His flex coat jobs are amazing and i cant tell you how clean his flex coat looks.I also learned quite a bit from Frank Valdosta.Some may remember frank from okaloosa pier.He taught me a great deal also .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That wrap is SICKKK


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

That is some truly awesome work www.fishing, I hope to be half that good some day.

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

That is so nice,.....


----------

